# Just used Poorboys QD+



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Does anyone have any tips for using it? 

I basically dried the car off, sprayed QD+ over the whole car and it went absolutely EVERYWHERE... easy enough to wipe off but getting into all the nuts and crannies was a nightmare...

My fault as I was expecting something similar to Megs QD thats transparent... the PB's one is white so I had white spots everywhere :wall: :lol: 

It looks amazing... but I spent longer on the car than would have done if had waxed it  

So much for it being quick :lol:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

do a small bit at a time i would imagine?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

do a bit at a time...spray a section as big as your opened mf towel and wipe


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

I haven't used it but you could try spraying it onto the MF first.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

is this like Megs NXT spray wax then ?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Poorboys have a strange range of QD's i find, Spray and gloss, Spray and Wipe and QD+. I think the QD+ is more of a quik wax type product thus it has a white colour, think of it as a wax top up and spray it onto your MF to apply.

Spray and Gloss is a good QD that will not mark any trim (so spray all over) and leaves a nice slick finish, ideal for getting rid of finger marks, light dust etc.

Spray and wipe? not sure what this does as i've never used it!

Rob


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

ive used spray and gloss quite a few times and its brilliant


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

LOL i did the exact same a few months ago, it was on the calipers and EVERYTHING. Nightmare. But yes i find it far too waxy.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

With all kinds of spray-waxc types of products, I always spray onto the mf towel first and then wipe onto paintwork as this saves it getting everywhere. With a quick detailer product like megs Last Touch, I just spray it straight onto the paint, I don't mind about overspray with it as it doesn't stain, you just wipe it straight off all surfaces.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

QD+ IS a Quick Wax product, hence the name change to QW+.

Either spray onto the pad first, or just do a small area at a time, you do get the hang of it and it is very quick once you get the hang of not spraying to much at a time on the paint


----------



## dolby (Oct 28, 2005)

I use this product allot especially if I am at work and time is not on My side.Anyway I just spray it onto a MF cloth and buff it off with a second MF also I just do a panel at a time.

I think its great stuff it leaves My paint dripping wet in the looks department 

PS a little goes a long way IMO


----------



## corksta (Mar 5, 2006)

My little tip is to hold the the spray head really close to the paint, then spray in little doses along the panel. Keeps the product where you want it.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I find that unless I'm inside, its pointless spraying on to the paintwork as it blows all over the shop.  


Best bet is to spray it into your MF, it avoids waisting it :thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Cheers guys... I was expecting it to be similar to Megs QD hence why sprayed it on to the car - wasnt impressed when the wind caught it and chucked it all over the car so thought sod it I will spray the whole car and wipe it off ...

It then dawned on me it that it went EVERYWHERE and worse I had applied it too thickly... so was a nightmare.

Looked good though  

Will apply it to a pad in future and use it as a quick wax.

Will try the spray and gloss...


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

yea the spray and gloss is really good


----------



## stewarty.c (Mar 8, 2006)

i reccomend spraying it on to a pad or cloth 1st and spreading it on.. so much easier and ya can control where you do and saves you the bother of looking for all the over spray.


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

I used the PB QW+ today,excellent piece of kit. I sprayed onto the surface, close to the paintwork and using the PB DMT, wiped off using both sides of the DMT. Both products have enhanced the look and one i will buy and use again.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

well i much prefer chemical guys synthetic quick detailer so easy to use and produces and amazing anti static finish.


----------

